# RTA vs RDA vs RDTA



## Junior

I mean RTA in the title, don't know how to change it  

Please remove of this topic exist already. 

Would be interesting to know which one you would pick if you could only have one. 

My choice will always be dripper!


----------



## RichJB

I think you mean RTA in the title, instead of one of the RDAs. I like drippers too.


----------



## Junior

RichJB said:


> I think you mean RTA in the title, instead of one of the RDAs. I like drippers too.


Im am idiot! Thanx, don't know how to change it.


----------



## JB1987

It's a tough one, would be between RTA and RDTA but if I had to sell everything and only keep one... I would probably choose an RDTA. 

Love the flavour of a dripper but I'm way too lazy


----------



## Andre

Junior said:


> Im am idiot! Thanx, don't know how to change it.


Go to "thread tools" top right of your first post. Little window will open. Choose "Edit Title".

BF drippers all the way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries

1 RDTA
2 RTA
3 RDA only for juice testing. Too lazy to drip the whole day.


----------



## Huffapuff

I think your title gives your choice away @Junior 

I'm an RTA guy all the way. Thoroughly enjoy my drippers, but tanks for the win. 

RDTAs just don't work for me.


----------



## Junior

Huffapuff said:


> I think your title gives your choice away @Junior
> 
> I'm an RTA guy all the way. Thoroughly enjoy my drippers, but tanks for the win.
> 
> RDTAs just don't work for me.


I can agree with you on the rdta's ey. You think its gna give you best of both worlds but really its more like 50% of each and thats just nonsensical. Unless theres some amazing new rdta that i have not heard of. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

I have nothing against tanks and RDTAs, I get good flavour from both and not having to fill a tank for a few hours is fine. My problem is that I'm messing with a lot of different flavours atm and dripping through one flavour into the next is much easier. The ease of wicking on drippers is also a big plus. But if drippers were suddenly outlawed and I had only tanks to vape, I'd be quite happy.


----------



## Silver

Good question @Junior 

Just to undertand the terms so we all talking about the same thing....
RTA - rebuildable tank atomizer
RDA - rebuildable dripper atomizer
RDTA - rebuildable dripper tank atomizer - hybrid

I use all three but pure RDAs the least

Mostly BF RDAs on bottom fed Reos and RTAs for convenience
RDTA - the Avo does daily service too. Lovely flavour
RDA - not much, occasionally in the evenings when i want a "big" cloudy vape on the DogeV2. But dripping is not convenient for me during the day or when going out


----------

